# Vitamin D3 via lighting



## orangeclumsy (May 24, 2012)

Hey there, I was wondering if this was an appropriate bulb to provide vitamin d3? I don't think they're getting really any.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Idk I've heard that reptile lights shouldn't be used. Probably safest to go with an avian one. However you can also supplement D3 in their water with Soluvite D. This is what I do, as well as taking them outside in the sun regularly.


----------



## orangeclumsy (May 24, 2012)

Sorry my post was so short, I was in a bit of a hurry. I just placed an order for Soluvite D! My hen is showing some signs of illness like slightly runny poops and being fluffed up. I'm going to be taking her to the vet very soon and I'll pick up some ACV from the store today. What concentrate of ACV to water should I use? I forget.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

orangeclumsy said:


> Sorry my post was so short, I was in a bit of a hurry. I just placed an order for Soluvite D! My hen is showing some signs of illness like slightly runny poops and being fluffed up. I'm going to be taking her to the vet very soon and I'll pick up some ACV from the store today. What concentrate of ACV to water should I use? I forget.


Thats okay. Also don't forget if you want them to get some sunshine, they need to actually be outside as most windows and fly screens block out UV rays. Soluvite D says it can be used daily, but I personally give it twice a week or three times a week in winter, as my pellets have Vit D3 in them as well. And the birds get sunshine, so depending on your birds situation, you can kind of estimate how often you want to offer soluvite D, as it is possible to overdose when supplementing vitamins. Soluvite D also has a bunch of other vitamins in it, but has boosted Vit D3.

ACV should be given as a quarter of teaspoon in 4 oz of water, or 118ml. I usually round it to 120.

Here is some more info on it 

Apple Cider Vinegar

I hope your budgie is okay!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

The ratio of UVA:UVB for reptile bulbs is vastly different than for avian bulbs, so you don't want to use reptile bulbs (Though it would be so much easier if you could!)


----------



## orangeclumsy (May 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have the ACV water in the cage right now and I'll switch it out for fresh regular water every other day. I also bought a gallon of distilled water just because I guess I don't fully trust the tap water. Since I noticed the poops and the fluffing I guess I'm just trying to cover all my bases and make sure she's okay!!!


----------

